# Ratrod thread.Lets start



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

lets start a thread to showcase our ratrod dreams/nightmares!!!
DRAGjet :freak:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How about a49 Ford rat


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How about a 53 BowTie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How about a 50's Buick Rat


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: So far I have sen some really cool stuff ! I will shortly add one of my own (not what you usually expect)that was completed before the thread started but need to be be decale'd up!
These are truly cars with "R'attitude"

 God Bless our nation of dremelation !


Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don;t know if these qualify as "rat" rods... but here's some of mine


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooooh great...now I gotta paint one more car tonight! Thanks Chris! lol This is a fantastic idea...love the Rat Rod look baby! 

Yeah everyone has already seen my Rat Truck... Just needs to be here also. Don't worry I am loading up some flat paint right now in my Iwana Airbrush...Decals...Got those from mr. Dragula himself. Ready, Set, Go......

How long does it take to make a Rat Rod? We shall now see. Love that fast drying flat paint for those quick gotta have it now jobs!










Bob...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Doin' it Brooklyn style...*

:wave: This ex-Target / Mattel Sizzler ' 67 Camaro now has an attitude of Rat'itude ! Once the old "Sizzler" chasis is dremeled off, new plastruct mounts are installed so it can really tear up the track on its new TOMY G+ chassis with its wheels spray painted silver.The rear bumper dremelised & rebuilt to look like a normal bumper & new valence panel installed under rear bumper with the cool looking exhausts (prototyped off of the old Atlas MBz 300SLR part). The side windows are dremeled out for better cooling.Then black primer sprayed on & then decaled.

:thumbsup: What is the Rat Rods Rule ?

:thumbsup: Simple, That Rat Rods Rule !


:dude: Neal


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Quick Rat*

Fished this old Atlas from the "maybe someday" pile.

1 hour and 15 minutes start to finish. Buzzed the busted back post flush. A quick scuff with 600 then three coats of quick dry grey, red, and black primer.

Modified some wheels and set up a chassis while the primer was flashing off. After a few bare chassis test laps the still tacky primered body was wet scuffed with 600 so it all kinda "scu-meared" together. A quick slob of wine red and black slurry for the upholstery and a black and silver cocktail for the crusty chrome highlights and grill shell. Some quickee details were scratched in with a toothpick while everything was still sticky. Poked the Jag driver with the old man hat in to complete the effect.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Rats ! !....*

Willard and Ben would be proud fellas. All of these are looking real good. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

very nice efforts, but I tell you this - you show up at the cruise in and they're going to put all of you in the corner, away from all the shiny cars lol. Neal, you do wonders with those sizzlers bodies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good fellas! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Chris, there is just something about an evil looking rat-Willys that gives me the willys!
Great looking car! (wanna give me that* Willys?!  )

Nice cars, VJ! I tell ya, mate, your Merc has my heart-a thrummin'! Low, mean, low, cool, low, clean, low....*drool* :thumbsup:

Bob! I love a good willys truck! I think yours looks good the way it is......but you are refinishing it now? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? 
Lets see it, hey!

Wow, Neal! Super street Camaro! Rattitude all the way! car looks great w/ the windows zipped open, eh! :thumbsup:

Fresh from a barn, rip the rotted wood-spokers off & slap some fat shiny wheels on it, Bill? How cool is that! :thumbsup: Great blow-by-blow on the "antiquing". (old guy with a hat, Har! I LOVE that!)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Joe... I couldn't have pulled it off without the white walls. The fronts are from a die cast kit and the rears are Weird Jack's Large Hub White Walls.

Love those things! 

Since the back rims are hidden, I was able to use a standard Large chrome Aurora hub. Runs very well.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*CHeck out this Rat Rod video !*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UOaGE6uYymo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love my Ratt!!!! .......Yippie....Skippy!*



joez870 said:


> Bob! I love a good willys truck! I think yours looks good the way it is......but you are refinishing it now? Is it done yet? Is it done yet? Is it done yet?
> Lets see it, hey!


Nope not going to change that willys truck EVER!! Joez....ran into a little problem with a black paint job over a green paint job over a Bruce Gavin Mercury bod yesterday. Had to go into the Pine Sol jar to remove all that crud and start all over again. 



































So Joe...(hey that rimes) wooopie bob....to the point now. So Joe when I came here around 8:30 p.m. today I read your post. Ooooooh I gotta paint my Ratt Rod. I did and is it O.K. to say that you love something you made also? I love the way this thing turned out. Yippe!!  

This Mercury used to be painted flat green with flames (Now it is in a coat of Flat Zinc Chromate with flat red accents). I always kinda thought that it wasn't quite right....now this thread saved it and made it a car that I am proud to drive on my layout. 

Everyone your cars all look so freakin" Ratt-O-Rama sweet baby! Nice job! This place is sooooooooooooo much fun!! All you guy-z make it that way. :wave: 

Neal that is a grrrr...eat video on Rat Rods. I love the war airplane teeth idea alot!

Bob...zilla

P.S. Anyone wanting to get an Airbrush DO IT NOW! This paint job could not have been done with a rattle can (I just held back the air pressure and hit the spots I wanted while holding the body at a really sharp angle to let the paint go over the rest of the area. Trust me you will love it...... You deserve one......I recommend an Iwana as it is easy cleaning but, Hey any Airbrush is a good airbrush. Go for it!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All sweet rides.*

:thumbsup: ... really nice work. _*IF* _ you are a fan of the "Rats", then look at these 2 vids too. They are from the same part of Y-Tube as Neil posted. Who wouldn't like to take these down to the supermarket for a gallon of milk?? nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Omj6zxtIB0&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVlov_t4fjg&mode=related&search=


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Willard and Ben would be proud fellas. All of these are looking real good. :thumbsup: nd



At first I did not remember about "Willard" & "Ben" .Perhaps someone can mold HO-scale drivers in the likeness of Bruce Davison with rats crawling all over the car or a driver with a Rats head for Ben.
I better stop now before they come to take me away ! :tongue: 


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> very nice efforts, but I tell you this - you show up at the cruise in and they're going to put all of you in the corner, away from all the shiny cars lol. Neal, you do wonders with those sizzlers bodies.


 Thanks, Split !

There really was not that all to do as far as the Silver ' 70 Camaro was concerned.Just made plastruct "click" mounts for it to fit the G+ chassis & the new rear transom panel.
My real creation was the Sizzler '67 Camaro Rat Rod in black prime.There was a lot of ploastic work & dremelation in addition to the new mounts such adding the rear mufflers & rebuilding the rear bumper to eliminate the sizzler toy like look & make it look more like a real street Camaro.I only wish I took a picture of it before it was customized ( It was metallic green with wide balck stripes)for before & after pictures.

Neal :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> snip...Great blow-by-blow on the "antiquing". (old guy with a hat, Har! I LOVE that!)


Joe, I used to do an awful lot of cocktail washes, slurries, and smears in my model RR period. This was a great bit o fun and I love just letting stuff fly. When patinizing and weathering there are no real mistakes. 

Hey guys! No way to pick a favorite here. I really like all the offerings in this thread. As usual the imagination and execution are over the top. Like their 1:1 relatives each one brings sumpthin different. :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*1 of coolest thread*

This is one of the coolest threads along with the custom car thread. Lots to droooool over here..
Great rats there guys :thumbsup: 
I agree with Bill. No favorites. I'm a Rat head in 1:1 and these are just as cool :dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*rat era rod.*

Just loved this look!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Just loved this look!
> DRAGjet


I love that look too! Man both those just call out and say....."I wanna be raced by you!" poop poop pee doo....nobody else but you....poop poop pee doo...Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*55*

Easy 1-2-3 rat!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Easy 1-2-3 rat!
> DRAGjet


hey drag...nice looking chevy! i am curious ... how many slot cars you got? 10k? 

Wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's mine! Jus finished it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mr. Yoder...*

Niiiiiiiice... Straight outa So-Cal. It oozes rodent. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nd


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thats what Im talkin*

That is one sweet ride there mytoder.. :thumbsup: 

You beat me to it.LOL . Low, sweet, coupe and white walls..
The only thing missin is the Gunslit winders..  
Hope to get a pic to put up tonight.

Drag,
Nice lookin primered 55... :thumbsup: 
The red steelies really set it off..
Great cars guys. Keep them comin.. Your makin me sweat... :roll:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Sweet A$$ ride Yoder.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yoder - that's a BADA$$ looking car !!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

WesJY said:


> hey drag...nice looking chevy! i am curious ... how many slot cars you got? 10k?
> 
> Wes


I have like 1 or 2 cars.
DRAGjet 859-356-1566


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Dragula said:


> I have like 1 or 2 cars.
> DRAGjet 859-356-1566


Yeah...train cars...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Crimnick said:


> Yeah...train cars...


Now what makes you think that??
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Cruisin at Mel's!*

Spotted some rods at Mel's!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I have like 1 or 2 cars.
> DRAGjet 859-356-1566



LOLOLOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Spotted some rods at Mel's!
> DRAGjet



i really like that orange truck!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> i really like that orange truck!!!
> 
> Wes


Me too....I will see you an Orange truck Wes and raise you a pounded to the ground mytoder mobile....nice pics...I'm Lovin' it!

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Me too....I will see you an Orange truck Wes and raise you a pounded to the ground mytoder mobile....nice pics...I'm Lovin' it!
> 
> Bob...zilla


yeah!! just like tim allen in "home improvement" would say " arrrgghhhh arrggghhh" !! LOL

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That truck is a very old casting,glad you guys liked!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

And then the board got quiet...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> And then the board got quiet...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry,im in so much pain I cant sleep,figured talking slots would keep my mind off of it.
Chris 859-356-1566


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*"the low rider,is a little higher.."*

:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Uh Oh!*



mtyoder said:


> Here's mine! Jus finished it.


Thanks!  You've just inspired a new build. Danger Will Robinson, Danger!  

What a great slam!!! Rockers in the dirt. Too cool.

BTW, Great thread Dragula!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's a few I've had around for a while. I think I've had these on before, but they might be new to some of you.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hope this qualifies as a ratrod. I always thought "rat" was a "chevy" thing.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, what a great colection of cars. I wish they were all mine.
Mtyoder, that is one sweet threesome you've got there. Please, gives the details.
Where did you get those bodies?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

win43 said:


> Hope this qualifies as a ratrod. I always thought "rat" was a "chevy" thing.


Hell yeah!!!SHARP SHARP SHARP!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Mtyoder, Where did you get the one in the middle? I will trade my first born for it, :jest: that's look's great. On my slotcar wish list, the Paddy Wagon is in the top 5. 

Dave


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The "rat" in ratrod dosen't mean chevy specifically. The chevy thing is rat for big block and mouse for small block. At least that's how I was told. I think the ratrod thing goes back to the ratfink days of early hotrodding when they used whatever they could get their hands on from the junk yards. 

All three of those bodies are modified afx bodies. The c-cab was a woody with lots of jb weld as filler. I always rummage the spare parts boxes at the shows for potential customs. Although the prices for salvage bodies are getting kinda nuts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*$$$$...!!!!!!.....??????*



mtyoder said:


> snip.... Although the prices for salvage bodies are getting kinda nuts.


You said it brother! Seriously cuts into the action/fun when ya gotta pay top dollar for potential customs and donors.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Not quite a rat,but kinda neat!*

I just loved this old merc I did like 4 years ago.
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> I just loved this old merc I did like 4 years ago.
> DRAGjet


i like the colors!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*rat sedan*

Ok,, heres my donation to the rat thread.. Built awhile ago..Chopped ,,dropped, and channeled AFX sedan..
Enjoy..


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That's very cool! What did the early model HEMI come from????? Looks like a flatty with Ardun heads. Cool!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice GB...*

looks like the Li'l Coffin. very slick indeed...nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

like the silver sparkly things....Doah! Bob P.S. lOOks Fantastic gear buster!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO Buster!
Got a whacked Tudor in the works myself.
Great proportion and stance per usual. 
Like Yoder, I dig the moder...cough up the intel!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*While not a rat rod... (Or is it?)*

My son raced this a few weeks ago and beat me with it...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mtyoder said:


> Here's a few I've had around for a while. I think I've had these on before, but they might be new to some of you.


Love C-Cabs!!

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

noddaz said:


> My son raced this a few weeks ago and beat me with it...


Scott that thing looks fast just sitting there...you had no chance...like the Ketchup door sticker. Kinda like Hey why don't you Catch up?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a great looking car Scott. Can you give the details on it (chassis, body, wheels, etc?)

_"Ketchup has natural mellowing agents that assuage feelings of inadequacy." _- The Ketchup Advisory Board


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I miss my Rat Rod just a little...*sad**

This was a car I won off the bay a long time ago. Cleaned it up and added some stuff & Whalah....Rat Rod! Bruce Gavin has this thing right now....I miss it just a little.  



















The rear moon disc are brushed Stainless Steel disc that were made using a whitney punch. Regular sheet metal leaves the dimple in the middle because it is "weak". The front rims were my first attempt at steelies. I painted right over the chrome and lost almost all of the detail. Now I strip em" clean first and they come out Fantastic!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not only could we call it a Rat Rod....*

.... we will. As a matter of fact, rearrange the letters and your getting even closer to what I think it really is....

*ART ROD*.

nuther :wave:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I like the grill painted in as a 40 instead of 41. Anyone else catch that?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*The car...*



Scafremon said:


> That is a great looking car MFEMF. Can you give the details on it (chassis, body, wheels, etc?)
> 
> _"Ketchup has natural mellowing agents that assuage feelings of inadequacy." _- The Ketchup Advisory Board


The chassis is a standard Fray/VHORS type racer. Wizzard front wheels. Restricted pick up shoes. JL magnets. Unknown silly/sponge rear wheels in the .350 range.
The body was a $5 or $10 body from some spare parts box a couple of years ago.
The decals are from a non-descript assemble yourself diecast Gran Prix stock car kit.
I would have used the numbers from the kit but they were too large for this car.
While looking through the decals I noticed that the Heinz logo pretty much matched the body lines between the front and rear fenders. Also I think that the grill inserts fit this style pretty well. 
So on the decals went... Numbers? We don't need no stinking numbers... 
Thanks for the praise on this...
It is encourging...

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They just keep getting better and better, don't they?

I like the "Art Slot" catagory idea


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> My son raced this a few weeks ago and beat me with it...


nod - thats a nice looking car man!!!!

Wes


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey jack your pics didnt show up.


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

keionius said:


> Hey jack your pics didnt show up.


Ahhhh....because I just changed my website to a permanent location.
http://www.weirdjack.com

Try looking at them now.
Jack


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Rods....*

Great job Jack... Things are looking LARGE in that wee world of yours. :wave: nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That has been one of my fav pics of yours Jack,an oldie but a goodie!
DRAGjet


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks jack they are very well done.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Meet my Evil Twin !!*

:wave: Greetings all ;

Here is my latest Rat Rod creation based on the mattel Sizzler "Rodger Dodger" That was metallic red with Yellow flames & had an improbable massive supercharged V8. The unrealistic engine was removed & with a new plastruct base two resincast supercharged mills were installed after mucho dremeling.Two new rear exhausts were installed in the rear & the body adapted to a click-on fit to a TOMY G+ chassis.The front bumper was stripped with easy lift of & re-detailed along with the body that was sprayed flat black & lettered.

:devil: "Some body Stop me !" :woohoo: 

 Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

volvo... that is a true Rat Rod.... cool beans!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Rat Truck*

Here's a "RAT" truck. I think???? :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THAT is a rat, win! :thumbsup: How about a sideview so we can see the nasty rake?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

another awesome resin car Jerry, where'd you get that one at?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

love the twin and rat truck...oh and jack....sweeet rides. Nice to see so many fun builds. Fun....yep they gotta be fun! No un-funners allowed. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*bump... s'matta we run outta cheese?*

Here's my rat... Killa Zodiac. ND :dude:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> Here's my rat... Killa Zodiac. ND :dude:


Fo'Do Fo Sho!
:thumbsup: 
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your car looks great from all sides, 'Nuther!
Where did you get the cool velocity stacks?
They really set it off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not quite a rat rod,more of a Stude with attitude...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Zodiac...*

The stacks came from a D/C donor Joe. The body is from our very own Claus Heupel and the wheels are from MEV. The driver is a Woodland Scenics figure that I shortened, cut the arms off, and re-positioned to hold the steering wheel (half brass o-ring from the local hobby shop). Thanks for looking... this was a fun build to go through. Just added a little here and there as I went along. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cool as the other side of the pillow*



tjd241 said:


> ..... The driver is a Woodland Scenics figure that I shortened, cut the arms off, and re-positioned to hold the steering wheel....


I told ma you New Englanders had funny eye deers...

'Round here we just move the seat forward-n-back as required. 

I presume this car has been "Nutherized" and coasts well past the Twilightzone?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I took a Slim-Line chassis and heavily modified it, a resin body, die cast motor and this is what it looks like.

Seriously it was one of many at the Kroozinationals/Ed "Big Daddy" Roth Memorial car show in Huntington, IN today. Very kool kars.

Marty


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Mtyoder, that's a real bada$$ ratrod :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thought you guys would get a kick out of this one, yeah?
Lunch, anyone?  Yes, those are brats cooking above the header in a basket!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this one, yeah?
> Lunch, anyone?  Yes, those are brats cooking above the header in a basket!


When I had my 48 Plymouth street rod back in the 70's, a lot of streetrodders had stainless steel "boxes" made to fit their headers or manifolds to cook food in. There actually was a cookbook giving instructions on how to best cook foods.

Now that I think about it, I may have to dig up pictures of my 48. It was grey primer, used chrome reverse wheels, sheets for seat covers, cracked drivers window, flexible tubing for exhaust. Hey I had a rat rod!

Marty


----------

